# H} imperial armour apocalypse and codices W} LOTR books



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade:

Imperial armour apocalypse

Space Wolves codex

Dark elder codex

I am after the following:

War of the ring rule book

LOTR The Fallen Realms sourcebook

LOTR The Free Peoples sourcebook

Also if anyone has a spare hobbit mini rule book please pm me

Thanks for looking (UK preferably)

Gothic


----------

